# Help? Grizly or Jet lathe?



## bhendry (Feb 20, 2009)

Greetings,

I've been a long time gone . . . Back for advice.

I have need of a new (or used) lathe of at least 12×36 capacity. I'm looking at the Jet 1642 and the Grizly 1642, OR the Jet 1236. My primary need is for turning table legs - hence the 36" min. I will probably never turn bowls - but you never can tell . . .

While looking around for a Mother's Day gift for my wife (pen & pencil set), I stumbled on a number of pen turning sites , and my interest is piqued. I like to give it a try - so any lathe I buy should support this as well. Friends have told me that I need to think about EVS on the lathe, and a reversable motor (I'm left-handed).

Can anyone here suggest a lathe that would meet my need? Which of the 3 would you go with? Perhaps another (Delta?)?? Comments on Jet vs. Grizly?

Thanks for any and all suggestions/recommendations.

Cheers from Southern Maryland,

Bob Hendry


----------



## MauBow (Dec 18, 2008)

Bob, I have read on other forums that Woodcraft will be offering 20% off Jet tools the first week of May…that would get the 1.5hp Jet 1642 down to the same price as the grizzly clone…pretty good deal if you ask me.


----------



## midlevel (Apr 12, 2009)

I have read every review of lathes I can find or the last few months and the Jet series always comes out ranked at or near the top. In addition to those you mentioned the 1442 is also well liked and is a couple of hundred dollars cheaper. In that same vein of thought I have a question that maybe someone can help me with. The Rikon 70-100 Mini lathe is also at the top of its class but much smaller. What do those of you who use lathes regularly think of buying the smaller lathe that I can afford now Vs. saving up a couple of years for the larger one?


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Bob, I did a lot of research on lathes before I bought my Powermatic (made by Jet by the way).

If Grizzly and Jet are your two choices, Jet is far and away the better choice.


----------



## mebert72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Last year I was looking at lathes and finally decided on the Jet 1642. After using it for a little over a year now, I couldn't be happier with my decision. I got the 1.5hp version (so I didn't have to add another 220 circuit) and it has plenty of power. I've only turned bowls up to around 12" so far, but even when roughing these out and hogging the wood, it didn't struggle. The fit and finish were great out of the crate, but for some reason the paint has been chipping easily on the headstock. No big deal about that though…


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

Jet all the way


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Bob, I own the grizzly lathe. You can read my review here http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/624

I would go with the Jet.


----------



## bhendry (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great input. My decision is made, and it's final!. *JET* . . . I think!

The question is: the 1642, or the 1442?? Does anyone have experience with the 1442? Craigslist has a 1442 for $500 down in Richmond - about 1 1/2 hrs south of me. On the other hand, I finally got my Maryland income tax refund yesterday . . . *And* there is a Woodcraft store over in Springfield, VA - 35 min away. *And *there is the big 20% off sale comng up . . . Woe is me - whatever shall I do. ;-)

Again, I appreciate your help in this. Cheers!


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, if you're sure you're not ever going to do large bowls then the 1442 would probably do just fine, however, I say go with the 1642. The 1442 uses a Reeves drive for the variable speed and those have a tendency to wear out, plus the speed lever can end up in your way. If you've got the money, go with the lathe with EVS. As far as reversing goes, I've worked with several people in my shop who are left handed and they can use the lathe just fine running normally, where reversing is real nice is when it comes to sanding. As far as pen turning goes, just find out what type of taper is in the headstock spindle (usually a # 2 Morris Taper) and you just get the mandrel that fits. Anyway, good luck and I hope what you get is the best for you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a grizzly fan but for lathes I'd go with the jet


----------



## bhendry (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jim - my sentiments exactly. I went over to Alexandria on Saturday, and talked at length with the staff about lathes. Fortunately for me, the fellow who teaches the woodturning workshops over there was in the store and spent nearly an hour coaching me. I'm getting ready to phone-in my order for the Jet 2-ho 1642 EVS.

Now the big question is which turning tools? Suggestions? I plan to turn mainly spindals to start out, and pens/pepper mills, etc. Do I really need regular and mini tools? I would like to buy high quality tools, but only the 2 or 3 that are really used.

Thanks again to all of you. Cheers!

Bob Hendry
"Southeren Murlland"


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I did a review of the Benjamin's Best 8 piece wood turning set. If you've got a good grinder set up to touch up the grinds, they are great and only $70.


----------



## Skip_P (Dec 17, 2011)

I have the 1642 Jet 1.5 hp. The lathe ios great, however, now that I am turning larger objects, I wish I had purchased the 1642 2hp. And if I had the bucks I would purchase a 3hp lathe. You don't realiize how nice it would be to have the extra power when you need it. I will most likely move up to a higher hp lathe in the near futuire. Good news is I heard the Jet 1642s have a great resale valuie.

Good Luck

Schuyler


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

If I was just planning to turn legs I would go with old iron. Good heavy cast iron that will outlast all the new stuff. I personally have a shop full of Grizzlies but experiences friends have had past few years and my experiences ordering parts I'm shying away from any more Grizzly tools. Although they have been pretty good to me for the last 20 years their slipping bad.


----------

